# Nfl



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2012)

lets talk NFL, whos your team? who you got in the superbowl?  (early prediction)

Patriots

Patriots-Packers

Patriots win.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

why you copy Mr P's thread? lol

you the same one who copied herms pet thread too??


----------



## Mr P (Aug 11, 2012)

hehehehehe ^^


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 11, 2012)

yaya said:


> lets talk NFL, whos your team? who you got in the superbowl?  (early prediction)
> 
> Patriots
> 
> ...



i'll cosign that except it will be the Packers blowing out Tom Brady and the Pats!


----------



## Azog (Aug 12, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> why you copy Mr P's thread? lol
> 
> you the same one who copied herms pet thread too??



No the pet thread was my bad hahaha


----------



## j2048b (Aug 12, 2012)

Broncos- long shot but broncos over anyone! Haha


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> why you copy Mr P's thread? lol
> 
> you the same one who copied herms pet thread too??



yes maybe for question 1, no not at all for question 2


----------



## Mr P (Aug 13, 2012)

Die hard Phins


----------



## Mr P (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the oilers I mean Texans have a chance this year just saying :-B


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pats absulutly !!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2012)

i know pats last year lost SB but i think this team this year has something to actually prove esp Brady.. angry patriots you will all see..


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

Brady's ass got lit up the other day in that preseason game. He's a good QB, but under blitz packages he hate's taking hits.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 13, 2012)

beasto said:


> Brady's ass got lit up the other day in that preseason game. He's a good QB, but under blitz packages he hate's taking hits.



A really good QB should be able to take some hits... you would hope his o-line wouldn't let it get there but not every offense is perfect. Either way... too many soft QB's out there. My old QB could lay the fuckin wood on anyone attempting to tackle him so the next guy who got a shot at the sack didn't wanna play lol


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I think the oilers I mean Texans have a chance this year just saying :-B



Nice, lol, old school... wonder how many people here remember the Houston Oilers. 

Too bad Carr never ended up doing that well with the Texans... the dude was a fuckin ace in college ball throwing laser beams and frozen ropes left & right.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2012)

beasto said:


> Brady's ass got lit up the other day in that preseason game. He's a good QB, but under blitz packages he hate's taking hits.




i bet his O line will make the proper adjustments needed. Brady is probably one of the coolest QBs under heavy pressure, but since his knee injury a few years back he tends to freak out a little when the blitz caves in.

Pre seasons means nothing at all for starters, only players in the back up positions. I am pretty sure the pats go to the SB if brady stays healthy


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ya after that injury on game one a few
Years back he knows it's always possible.   He won't turn on the fire till season starts


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 15, 2012)

Chargers are my team.

Super Bowl wise I say 49ers v Ravens with 49ers winning it. It will be the Bro Bowl.

Figured I would go out on a ledge with a prediction.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2012)

9ers have a great chance....ravens ehhhhhhh..... you could be right you never know


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Yaya said:


> 9ers have a great chance....ravens ehhhhhhh..... you could be right you never know



Last year the Ravens were a dropped touchdown away from the Super Bowl so I think they are the safest AFC choice this year.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2012)

*Go Dallas!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yaya (Aug 17, 2012)

djkneegrow said:


> Last year the Ravens were a dropped touchdown away from the Super Bowl so I think they are the safest AFC choice this year.



woulda,coulda, shoulda, listen i am a pats fan and if wes welker caught the brady pass then the patriots could of very well won the SB, but he didnt...

i think the ravens arent bad but i dont see them getting close to AFC championship game, but you never know


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2012)

patriots cutting some big names..OOoooOOOOOoo Belichick must be confident!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 29, 2012)

Steelers baby!!!


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2012)

Had my fantasy draft over the weekend.  We shall see how things go.  Go Pats!


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cowboys baby...


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 21, 2012)

Baltimore Ravens!

I say Ravens vs 49ers in the Super Bowl.  Ravens win 30-27.  The game will be tight and Ray Rice will rush for the game winning touchdown late in the 4th quarter.  Damn I'm good!  I might just have to call a bookie and put some loot down on this right now.


----------

